# Lets See Some Pics Of Your Truck And Plow!



## smithb0146

LETS SEE SOME PICTURES OF YOUR TRUCK WITH YOUR PLOW ON IT !  payup :salute:


----------



## F350 Snowman

you should be in the other forum, equip. pic, tools, etc.


----------



## Snowman19

The Tank or the GAS HOG!!!


----------



## Proscapez LLC

Here is a picture of my toy, waiting for snow.


----------



## qualitylawncare

.....................payup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

my old plow truck now my blue ram has that plow on it.


----------



## Big Dog D

This is the truck I plow with.


----------



## dbdrgr150




----------



## 2004 f250 psd

the 2006 black one is mine


----------



## firelwn82

Nice rigs guys. Hey db were in Lakeorion are you? I'm in Ortonville not to far from ya. Are you going to the the Michigan strobe off at Hooters?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

............


----------



## 06HD BOSS

.............


----------



## dfor

'06 K2500HD, hasn't seen snow yet.


----------



## qualitylawncare

Get real guys.... Letter your trucks


----------



## danny17

*deere*

06hd boss, good looking truck i like it but that deere you got looks sweet!


----------



## Snowman19

qualitylawncare said:


> Get real guys.... Letter your trucks


Hey mines lettered!


----------



## qualitylawncare

Snowman19 said:
 

> Hey mines lettered!


Just noticed that.. thank you


----------



## Proscapez LLC

I do when it goes into service. But I dont want the advertising, so they come off when it's not in service.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

danny17 said:


> 06hd boss, good looking truck i like it but that deere you got looks sweet!


Thanks, custom built pull box & front plow set up. Both plows cost $75 and then materials to be creative with. lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping

All are looking good! I wonder where all the meyers guys are at?


----------



## jazak

Snowman19 said:


> The Tank or the GAS HOG!!!


LOL a tank is a GAS HOG. The abrams get 1/2 mile per gallon of gas.


----------



## Snowman19

jazak said:


> LOL a tank is a GAS HOG. The abrams get 1/2 mile per gallon of gas.


Yeah the thing gets 8.6 MPG and maybe 9MPG going downhill!!!!


----------



## snyps

I have the 8.1L in my chevy.. It is horrible on gas!!! But I love the power!


----------



## JET enterprises

qualitylawncare said:


> Get real guys.... Letter your trucks


why should they be lettered


----------



## Antnee77

JET enterprises said:


> why should they be lettered


Good question. I didn't get that one. I have all the customers I need. I constantly have to turn people down who want to get plowed because I can't do anymore. Advertisement is all I need!


----------



## qualitylawncare

JET enterprises said:


> why should they be lettered


They should be lettered to show that you care and have some kind of passion for what you do.

I pass so many trucks everyday with equipment and you have no idea who they are.

I think not having your truck lettered, shows that you could really care less about a professional presentation.

There are also legal requirements to it in NY, but that doesn't apply to everyone.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Northland

J&R Landscaping said:


> All are looking good! I wonder where all the meyers guys are at?


Probably too busy working on their plows to take the dang picture...  J/K


----------



## J&R Landscaping

I was kinda thinking that!!! LOL.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

qualitylawncare said:


> They should be lettered to show that you care and have some kind of passion for what you do.
> 
> I pass so many trucks everyday with equipment and you have no idea who they are.
> 
> I think not having your truck lettered, shows that you could really care less about a professional presentation.


Im going to have to disagree with that. My grandfather started his business when he was 25years old and ran it until he was 65, then passed it onto my uncle (which still runs now). Out of an 8 truck fleet not one truck was lettered and they both showed damn good passion about what they did and professional presentation was obviously top of their list seeing as they had (and still have) the contracts with 4 out of 5 builders in town and with the municple buildings. Just about every house built in my town since 1975 was/still is landscaped and maintained by their business.

Not trying to start anything, just trying to prove that there are people with unlettered equipment that take serious pride in their work. I think doing quality work for people to see presents a more professional image than jazzy equipment. Half of the lettering i see around here is just gawdy and obnoxious anyways. ................................... 
_*So & So's Landscaping*... all done up in diamond plated chrome letters with gold trim and purple shadows with pictures of trees and sh*t._ People cant read that crap
On the other side, i have seen some nicely done classy looking designs though


----------



## qualitylawncare

I agree with you there...

My point is.. When I pass a lettered truck on the road I can usually remember it and pick it out when I see it again. I pass 50+ landscapers/ plowing contractors every day, and I don't know who they are.. It's like they don't want anyone to know

I see to a point, that if your work vehicle is your only vehicle; lettering may not be an appealing option to you.



06HD BOSS said:


> Im going to have to disagree with that. My grandfather started his business when he was 25years old and ran it until he was 65, then passed it onto my uncle (which still runs now). Out of an 8 truck fleet not one truck was lettered and they both showed damn good passion about what they did and professional presentation was obviously top of their list seeing as they had (and still have) the contracts with 4 out of 5 builders in town and with the municple buildings. Just about every house built in my town since 1975 was/still is landscaped and maintained by their business.
> 
> Not trying to start anything, just trying to prove that there are people with unlettered equipment that take serious pride in their work. I think doing quality work for people to see presents a more professional image than jazzy equipment. Half of the lettering i see around here is just gawdy and obnoxious anyways. ...................................
> _*So & So's Landscaping*... all done up in diamond plated chrome letters with gold trim and purple shadows with pictures of trees and sh*t._ People cant read that crap
> On the other side, i have seen some nicely done classy looking designs though


----------



## Snowman19

snyps said:


> I have the 8.1L in my chevy.. It is horrible on gas!!! But I love the power!


Yeah, I also have the 8.1/Allison, It has all the power, It will pass everything but the gas station!!!!:waving:


----------



## Snowman19

Not everyone has to have there truck lettered, It just makes the people that do stick out that much more!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

I thought that commercial vehicles had to be lettered??...
Dot requirement?
with
name.
city/state.
etc, etc,

You could use magnetic signs, then just take them off when you are incognito:waving:


----------



## NoFearDeere

If you have a DOT number, I know it *has* to be on the truck.


----------



## qualitylawncare

SnoFarmer said:


> I thought that commercial vehicles had to be lettered??...
> Dot requirement?
> with
> name.
> city/state.
> etc, etc,
> 
> You could use magnetic signs, then just take them off when you are incognito:waving:


Yes, its a DOT requirement. Although, most people could care less about the law. And most don't care enough, to find out if they are required to have one.

We have company name, city/state, and DOT # on all of our trucks. DOT # on all of our landscape trailers.

I think it should be an across the board requirement. No exceptions, but see if it ever goes my way


----------



## firelwn82

Lets get back on track and see some pictures of rigs, trucks and equiptment. Who cares if there lettered or not. Thats there faults, back to the pupose of this thread. Start another one if you guys want to bicker.


----------



## SnoFarmer

firelwn82 said:


> Lets get back on track and see some pictures of rigs, trucks and equiptment. Who cares if there lettered or not. Thats there faults, back to the pupose of this thread. Start another one if you guys want to bicker.


SWEEEEET!!!!!!!!

This thread
"LETS SEE SOME PICTURES OF YOUR TRUCK WITH YOUR PLOW ON IT "

Is in the WRONG forum anyway. 
This is for STORM pics...

so all of us are in the wrong place.... You too..

You have no idea what Bickering is! We were just talking.. so relax........

Got any pics of your truck in a STORM.... lol


----------



## dolandsoto

My '97 ram.


----------



## corkireland

Here's my rig! :salute:


----------



## firelwn82

Is that with or without downpressure? 7.6 or 8


----------



## J&R Landscaping

corkireland said:


> Here's my rig! :salute:


I cant see the whole pic but from looking at it, wouldn't it be better strating at the building and working away from it?


----------



## corkireland

Well since thats the back of the another building, not our lot, I'm putting it towards that area, and towards the front of the building where we have a birm and city dich. 

I do have down pressure, but it wasn't on in that picture, but since I didn't have enough of the green stuff to upgrade the plow to a larger one, and we had a plow from my old truck, (99 sonoma) its only an mt 80, straight forward it clears both sides by 2 inches. angled all the way and it is short by an inch, but I only do two commericial lots, I do 45 residential driveways and 4 family drives. so the shorter blade has not been a problem. If we have a good winter, and I mean more than the four real events we had last year, I'll look at upgrading to a plow that I can run later on a three quarter ton. This truck was simply a deal I couldn't pass up last year. I got a 9000 dollar trade on the sonoma with close to 79000 miles on it and this had only 30000 used to drive to and from work. The guy just wanted to upgrade to a the newer model. (Business write off for him and taxes, he also bought two brand new monte carlos for him and his wife). So the dealer gave us agreat deal, especielly as a big friend of my families. I figure I'll have enough made to upgrade to a three quarter ton in about 2 to three years.

Also thats our flooring store, so I had to work on one hafl at a time cuz my dad didn't want customers getting stuck that day. It was a 6 inch storm during the day. and we had cars on the second part closest the picture. I cleared that part seen up the curb of the other building and then came back and cleared closer


----------



## corkireland

blahha llllllllllakjf;alskdjf;alksdjf;ladjfl;asdjfl;kasjdf how do I delete this post?


----------



## turfs up

Hey!!!!!!
Just passing through some old threads and came across a knock on Meyer owners? You never hear from us 'cause we never have any problems to talk about!!!!!


----------



## Adair350

Here is my Plow Truck with what may be the only or one of the few with a Minute Mount 1 Xtreme V 8' 6" SS on it that I cant wait to use!:waving:


----------



## Antnee77

Well that's interesting. What did you do, buy just the blade assembly from the dealer and mount it up to your existing MM1 setup?


----------



## Adair350

Yes! I had an 8' 6" EZ-V that I bought used and I Hit something and folded it last year so I just bought the XtremeV blade, "T" frame, angle rams, and mounted it to the existing MM frame and Hyd unit. Worked out well cant wait to use it.:bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## Northland

turfs up said:


> Hey!!!!!!
> Just passing through some old threads and came across a knock on Meyer owners? You never hear from us 'cause we never have any problems to talk about!!!!!


Pretty sure that was my post... Was only givin a little grief...


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Adair350 said:


> Yes! I had an 8' 6" EZ-V that I bought used and I Hit something and folded it last year so I just bought the XtremeV blade, "T" frame, angle rams, and mounted it to the existing MM frame and Hyd unit. Worked out well cant wait to use it.:bluebounc :bluebounc


You used the old Hyd unit?
Just a tip, and opinion but.

I have to say we just traded in one of our 8' straight and picked up our 8.6 extreme V ms. And well the new hyd unit is so much faster. you might want to look into them.


----------



## Adair350

Thanks for the tip. For a few dollars more I could have bought the whole MM2 set up with the new hyd unit. But I already had the existing MM1 and Hyd & it wasn't worth anything so I just decided to get the new blade to complete the unit.


----------



## Alphacowboy

not completely done as I have to address the angle due to my lift, but here it is...









Still need to get the deflector and blade markers as well. Anyone got one (deflector) laying around?
(why cant I get it to display pics?)


----------



## Antnee77

I just posted it in the other forum, but I'll drop it in this thread as well:


----------



## jonw440




----------



## Antnee77

Very nice CTD!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Alphacowboy said:


> not completely done as I have to address the angle due to my lift, but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get the deflector and blade markers as well. Anyone got one (deflector) laying around?
> (why cant I get it to display pics?)


WHOA, look at that cutting angle! That thing must be laying over constantly with it sitting like that. 
...As for why you cant post that pic, i think because you already uploaded in a different thread it doesnt let you double attach.


----------



## firelwn82

So save that same photo under a new name and upload the new one. Then you will have no problem.


----------



## Tscape

The meyer works just fine all the time.


----------



## ECS

Don't have any from this year yet. This is from last winter.


----------



## firelwn82

ECS are your shoes down or does that v not scrape to well?


----------



## ECS

Another one from last winter.


----------



## ECS

Shoes are down.


----------



## john boardman

Sheeesh not alot of the large lightbars...... If you guys had one lets say 44" Vista would you use it ? Or am I gonna over do? I somehow ended up with one off ebay for 50.00 nobody else bid 3 years old, tested and guaranteed to work. Although I do have to buy the mount and 2 outer lense covers on my own, covers are 40 each.


----------



## Antnee77

john boardman said:


> Sheeesh not alot of the large lightbars...... If you guys had one lets say 44" Vista would you use it ? Or am I gonna over do? I somehow ended up with one off ebay for 50.00 nobody else bid 3 years old, tested and guaranteed to work. Although I do have to buy the mount and 2 outer lense covers on my own, covers are 40 each.


I would. Light em if you got em!


----------



## ChevyHD4X4




----------



## c.schulz

Sorry no action shots , maybe this year.

Chris


----------



## Proficient

Some Sharp Trucks.. I especially like the Chevy's!


----------



## lodogg89

no action shots yet, but here is a start


----------



## jbone

I cant wait to get mine mounted it goes in to the shop this tuesday!!!!payup 

In regards to lettering, I agree it looks a lot more professional, but the company I work for deals directly with a property manager who takes bids on dozens of properties. He has such a good name with them that he never needs to advertise. Hes always had work so there was really no point. Aside from that theres zoning laws in our town (or something like that) that prohibits storing commercial equipment in residential areas that have advertisements on them. (again I dont know exactly how its worded) So it just looks like he owns 7 trucks But otherwise I agree that people should letter their trucks at least with magnetic advertisements (which is what I will eventually do)


----------



## BobC

I believe that commercial in NY like a PU with trailer combined over 10,000lbs must be lettered and carry DOT numbers.


----------



## jcesar

like my truck? It is the best i the world. Cant figure out the heater , though!!!


----------



## Stik208

You seriously plow with a cc denali. I thought those were awd. I prolly wouldnt spend 50k on a truck like that then plow with it besides it s too low to the ground you will scrape everything.


----------



## Antnee77

Stik208 said:


> You seriously plow with a cc denali. I thought those were awd. I prolly wouldnt spend 50k on a truck like that then plow with it besides it s too low to the ground you will scrape everything.


It is AWD. Better in the snow and ice. And it's really no different than plowing with a 1500 Sierra, it just has a nicer front clip on it. I don't believe it is any lower.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Stik208 said:


> You seriously plow with a cc denali. I thought those were awd. I prolly wouldnt spend 50k on a truck like that then plow with it besides it s too low to the ground you will scrape everything.


Hey, more power to him, and besides that he's plowing in style!


----------



## Banksy

I'd rather have two decent work trucks with plows instead of one of those nice trucks and a plow, but like POPO said, more power to him. I hope it works well. There are some pics on here somewhere of H2's and Escalades with plows, so I'd say a Denali isn't as bad.


----------



## Dwan

2004 F350 w 9.2 Boss V blade with wings making it 11 ft wide. also a Poly Hawk sander.


----------



## Tscape

Dwan said:


> 2004 F350 w 9.2 Boss V blade with wings making it 11 ft wide. also a Poly Hawk sander.


Awesome pic! Awesome rig!


----------



## Banksy

Turfscape LLC said:


> Awesome pic! Awesome rig!


I second that!


----------



## SnoFarmer

98 Dodge 2500, Boss RTII 8.2 V with wings for a whopping 10.3 lol.

Notice where I left snow in front of the garage door...


----------



## ECS

SnoFarmer said:


> 98 Dodge 2500, Boss RTII 8.2 V with wings for a whopping 10.3 lol.
> 
> Notice where I left snow in front of the garage door...


 LOL, Look at this one, I was piling it where the sidewalk is.


----------



## ECS

Here is a view from the sidewalk. Guess I am lazy and overpaid.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ECS said:


> Here is a view from the sidewalk. Guess I am lazy and overpaid.


 you just need to be educated!

Or a few :


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Ready for action!


----------



## bigskytom

*Expanding my business*

After one major client of mine was disappointed in the service they got last winter, I decided to add snow removal to the services I offer. Here is my rig, needs some TLC but is mechanically sound and has done a fine job on our two pushes this season.


----------



## KSlandscaper

Expanding mine as well. Not as perdy as most of yours though. (snow just missed us yesterday...*@%&)


----------



## Superior L & L

J&R Landscaping said:


> All are looking good! I wonder where all the meyers guys are at?


Probably working on fixing them


----------



## The Plow King

*My first post might as well be here!*

Here's my two trucks.

1999 GMC Sierra 1500 w/ 7'6" Boss super duty
1996 Dodge 1500 Ram w/ 7'6" Curtis Snopro 2000


----------



## tsmith

Plow King,

Nice trucks and welcome to the site. I am jealous though (assuming that's a receny pic.), I'm in Northern Wis. and we got nada. Where are you at In wis.?


----------



## Sciticofarms

All I need now is some snow!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

So far only a few meyer plows. I know theres more meyer owners on LS than that. Lets see some meyers now!!!


----------



## Tscape

Sciticofarms;327416 said:


> View attachment 18421
> All I need now is some snow!


Drop dead gorgeous!! And I'm a Ford guy.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Sciticofarms..... that truck is unbelievably gorgeous! Very jealous!


----------



## 04f250xlt

*Feb, 06 Burlington, MA*

Not my truck, but my plow partner. Plow for "Town of Burlington"


----------



## 04f250xlt

*Here is mine*

2004 f250 XLT Sport (5.4 Gasser ()


----------



## Dakota2004

Sitico, NICE TRUCK!!!


----------



## Dakota2004

04250xlt, how is that truck on gas.


----------



## Antnee77

Sciticofarms;327416 said:


> View attachment 18421
> All I need now is some snow!


Wow that truck is beautiful! What kind of gas mileage are you seeing with that? Any particular reason you didn't go with the Duramax?


----------



## The Plow King

tsmith;327408 said:


> Plow King,
> 
> Nice trucks and welcome to the site. I am jealous though (assuming that's a receny pic.), I'm in Northern Wis. and we got nada. Where are you at In wis.?


Madison. One side of town got about two inches, the other side of town got almost nothing.


----------



## Sciticofarms

*Thank you Gentlemen*



Antnee77;327787 said:


> Wow that truck is beautiful! What kind of gas mileage are you seeing with that? Any particular reason you didn't go with the Duramax?


Just a couple of silly reasons for not going with a diesel... not real easy to get diesel fuel near home, not fond of the sound of diesel engines or the smell. Spent years driving Motor Coaches and wanted to get away for diesels. Love the sound of a V8 and this baby screams! I get about 10 mpg.


----------



## Rondo

*I love my Blazer*

You guys got some awesome rigs!! But they are a bit out of my price range. I just plow for the fun of it and only have to do my driveway and a few in the neighborhood. I love this old Blazer because it heavier that a Jeep or a S-10 but has a great turning radius for those tight driveways!
I've got one of those old Western straight blades on it and I did a complete resto on the plow but hey!....I still don't have big bucks in it and they are super easy to work on!!
Someday I would like to move up to a V-plow. I used one once and it does kind of spoil you!!!
No snow here in north east WI but we usually always have a white X-mas!  
Thanks for the great pix.


----------



## K&L Salting

*Plow Truck*

1987 F 800 
Diesel Allison Auto
Ten Foot Boss V Plow


----------



## Jpocket

Turfscape LLC;322049 said:


> The meyer works just fine all the time.


Yup...thats all you will see around here. Even the guys with so called high dollar fancy trucks run Meyer


----------



## Jpocket

ChevyHD4X4;322291 said:


>


One of the prettiest trucks i have seen on here period


----------



## JeepPlow18

Jeeps at work=payup


----------



## carcrz

Here's my truck - all cleaned up after the last storm


----------



## Antnee77

Sciticofarms;328074 said:


> Just a couple of silly reasons for not going with a diesel... not real easy to get diesel fuel near home, not fond of the sound of diesel engines or the smell. Spent years driving Motor Coaches and wanted to get away for diesels. Love the sound of a V8 and this baby screams! I get about 10 mpg.


I hear ya. It also doesn't help that it's like a $7,000 option.


----------



## yzf1000_rider

well here she is a little dirty


----------



## recon2

nice trucks


----------



## 1lowGMC

Here is the truck they use at my work. I will try to get pics of mine.
Sorry about the camera phone pic.


----------



## Northland

1lowGMC;331283 said:


> Here is the truck they use at my work. I will try to get pics of mine.
> Sorry about the camera phone pic.


Is that simulated wood grain on the side of that thing????? If it is thats friggin AWESOME!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## firelwn82

LMAO. Thats hot. I didn't even notice that. I was looking at the killer sweet plow paint.


----------



## 1lowGMC

Northland;331427 said:


> Is that simulated wood grain on the side of that thing????? If it is thats friggin AWESOME!!!!!!! lmao


It's not a wood grain, it's like 4 different dark colors in some sort of 70's paint scheme. I'll get a close up pic for you.



firelwn82;331437 said:


> LMAO. Thats hot. I didn't even notice that. I was looking at the killer sweet plow paint.


The maint. guy that plows' nick name is Guido and that is actuly painted in the middle of the plow too, just can't see it in the picture.


----------



## 1lowGMC

ok, here are some more pics.

My truck with Meyer 6.6' blade

















and more of my works plow truck


----------



## MaineMike

*Not as good as "Guido", but here's one from Maine*

http://homepage.mac.com/michaelalden/filechute/plow1.jpg

I'm using a Sno-Way 22 plow on a 1999 Toyota 4Runner. For homeowner use only, and it works great! Finally got to break it in this morning as we FINALLY got a couple inches of snow.


----------



## JohnnyU

Here are a few pictures of my 1991 Chevy.


----------



## firelwn82

Is that truck lifeted or did you put heavier springs on it?


----------



## Krehling PM

heres mine


----------



## Alaska Boss

*1992 Chevy 3500*

Here's what I currently plow with,... 1992 Chevy 3500 & Boss 9'2" V with angle wings,.. it's older but still more than gets the job done.... sometimes I get to plow during the daylight hours,...


----------



## Alaska Boss

*1992 Chevy 3500*

But, mostly I plow at night,... since it's dark about 18 - 20 hours a day in Alaska around here this time of year,....


----------



## DAMSLandscaping

Im going to take more today of my poly caster in.. i will try to post them later...


----------



## hillndale

DAMSLandscaping;332512 said:


> Im going to take more today of my poly caster in.. i will try to post them later...


I'd post a pic of mine, but the hoods all bashed in from where I hit your poly caster. Nice truck BTW! 

hillndale


----------



## starc

Here's my 1982 F350









More pics here:
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=332505&postcount=32
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=332507&postcount=33


----------



## DAMSLandscaping

hillndale;332515 said:


> I'd post a pic of mine, but the hoods all bashed in from where I hit your poly caster. Nice truck BTW!


If anyone is wondering how rugged the polycasters are, it walked away without a scratch. wesport (spinner wasnt attached) talk to 
you tomorrow hillndale!


----------



## gene gls

J&R Landscaping;317090 said:


> All are looking good! I wonder where all the meyers guys are at?


Here is one.........


----------



## tsmith

The Gadgetmobile, it does have(well mostly) a Meyers 8' c series plow made who knows when, but it works.


----------



## MustangFox302HO

Could use a little paint on the plow, maybe it will get some if its lucky...


----------



## StorksAuto

I finaly figured out how to add pictures


----------



## Banksy

MustangFox302HO;333331 said:


> Could use a little paint on the plow, maybe it will get some if its lucky...


Are plowing somewhere in a south American jungle?


----------



## Tscape

MustangFox302HO;333331 said:


> Could use a little paint on the plow, maybe it will get some if its lucky...


I like your screen name! I have a Lincoln Mark VII with a 347 stroker.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

2003 Ford F-350 9' dump with 9' sno-way and 9'6 EZ-V


----------



## JET enterprises

StorksAuto;333390 said:


> View attachment 18899
> 
> 
> View attachment 18901
> 
> 
> I finaly figured out how to add pictures


nice set of stock stork.. are those stainless xblades just lying around at the far right of your lot?


----------



## StorksAuto

The plows you see in the picture are Sno-way stainless V plows but we also have the Fisher stainless in Stock


----------



## firelwn82

Damn man!!! Thats blow bonanza right there. lol.:redbounce


----------



## DAMSLandscaping

NEUSWEDE;333836 said:


> 2003 Ford F-350 9' dump with 9' sno-way and 9'6 EZ-V


Nice Truck!! When did you get that? Do you still have the pickup?


----------



## dmcenery

Dfor,
I like the looks of your truck, very understated and that green paint is sharp! Are you plannind on raising the t-bars and adding timbrens?

Dan


----------



## firelwn82

firelwn82;334357 said:


> Damn man!!! Thats blow bonanza right there. lol.:redbounce


Opppps. I ment to say plow bonanza.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DAMSLandscaping;334425 said:


> Nice Truck!! When did you get that? Do you still have the pickup?


Picked it up the end of October worked great for leaf clean-ups. Still have the pick-up but sold the insert and and tailate spreader. Much better set-up and the 6.0 Diesel rocks.

How do you like your poly caster? I thought about it but this truck needed the 9' sno-way and I got a smoking deal on it.


----------



## kubotazd21

Lets see some photo's of equipment in use, throwing the white stuff. Not just sitting around collecting dust. I NEED SNOWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## 2500hdFisher

06HD BOSS;316944 said:


> Thanks, custom built pull box & front plow set up. Both plows cost $75 and then materials to be creative with. lol


06HD BOSS great truck you have in those pictures i plow with the same one for the guys i work with (two buddies of mine). Chevy makes a heck of a pusher! I really like your tractor most though seeing as i sell Deeres for a living whered you get that? and the plows look great they look like aged fisher speed casts that have been nicely restored.


----------



## Vinnie

I told my wife I was going out to buy a new snow shovel .


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Vinnie;334974 said:


> I told my wife I was going out to buy a new snow shovel .


Thats how you do it! lol nice setup


----------



## Antnee77

Vinnie;334974 said:


> I told my wife I was going out to buy a new snow shovel .


LMAO! Hey, if that's how you have to do it! Beautiful plow, BTW.


----------



## Triple L

NEUSWEDE;334552 said:


> Picked it up the end of October worked great for leaf clean-ups. Still have the pick-up but sold the insert and and tailate spreader. Much better set-up and the 6.0 Diesel rocks.
> 
> How do you like your poly caster? I thought about it but this truck needed the 9' sno-way and I got a smoking deal on it.


Here's his insert and spreader 
On my 06 silverado, pretty slick setup compared to the fert. spreader I was using last year (grew alot this year).


----------



## Triple L

Buddy's 50K investment he made to come plowing with me, Man are those blizzards ever nice


----------



## Triple L

Way quicker than my straight blade, plus it does 16Km/h. Pretty Quick!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Triple L;335170 said:


> Here's his insert and spreader
> On my 06 silverado, pretty slick setup compared to the fert. spreader I was using last year (grew alot this year).


looking good, hadn't heard from you and seen any pic posted and figured you didn't make it through the Border!

good luck!


----------



## Triple L

Ya I made it, what a hassel though. I'll PM you sometime soon, just been so busy lately gettin all set up here and getting that thing all hooked up


----------



## DAMSLandscaping

NEUSWEDE;334552 said:
 

> Picked it up the end of October worked great for leaf clean-ups. Still have the pick-up but sold the insert and and tailate spreader. Much better set-up and the 6.0 Diesel rocks.
> 
> How do you like your poly caster? I thought about it but this truck needed the 9' sno-way and I got a smoking deal on it.


I love it! Worked great last friday! its a little tall but when i get the insert out it should be ok. Congrats with your new truck!  Are you going to run both trucks this winter or just the dump?


----------



## firelwn82

Vinnie;334974 said:


> I told my wife I was going out to buy a new snow shovel .


So how many kids does it take to push that shovel?? LMAO.


----------



## firelwn82

Triple L. Thats a sweet set up. I love the Kamatsu's "I think I spelt that correctly" Now just keep doing the snow dance and hope.....


----------



## Triple L

firelwn82;335602 said:


> Triple L. Thats a sweet set up. I love the Kamatsu's "I think I spelt that correctly" Now just keep doing the snow dance and hope.....


Ya I love the Komatsu, was a little hesitant at first because no one around here has a komatsu or has even really heard of them but the rep flew down at set everything up at the dealership, Than shipped it from the factory all the way over here in 2 days. No screwing around with these guys! It's all joystick control, only pedal is the gas pedal, So slick over the foot controls but the blizzard has it's own little joystick so now you got 3 joysticks and it' kind of hard running all three at once. I would say the skid plows at the same speed as a truck. Some people say they are way quicker but I only use it on my LARGE lots so he doing 16 km/h down, where as I'm doing 50 km/h down but than he just spins around where as I got to do 50 going back. Defentally hope we get some snow this year though although I don't really care because 9 out of 12 of my properties are on contract so it doesn't really matter. Just hope I can keep putting my new spreader to work thought. Made enough last week that half of it has payed back now so, LET IT SNOW but only 1-2" wesport


----------



## Frozen001

StorksAuto;333390 said:


> View attachment 18899
> 
> 
> View attachment 18901
> 
> 
> I finaly figured out how to add pictures


In the second picture on the far right is that a v-plow on an s-10??


----------



## StorksAuto

Yes we actualy had 2 of them It was a factroy Boss plow they only made for a few years for SUV's. The blazers were built for a local school district. It is a normal boss but every thing was smaller and lighter duty it was a nice little set up. We sold the Blazer but we still have a small boss set that is not on a truck.


----------



## Frozen001

StorksAuto;335708 said:


> Yes we actualy had 2 of them It was a factroy Boss plow they only made for a few years for SUV's. The blazers were built for a local school district. It is a normal boss but every thing was smaller and lighter duty it was a nice little set up. We sold the Blazer but we still have a small boss set that is not on a truck.


You know a like two years ago I noticed a small s-10 type truck with a v-plow... I figured maybe it was a new model... but I only noticed the one... Looked like it would be great for driveways...


----------



## tjlands

JET enterprises;317321 said:


> why should they be lettered


In NJ it is against the law to plow for hire without commercial plates and trucks with commercial plates are required to be lettered with at least company name and Location. Phone # is not required.


----------



## 02powerstroke

The toys waiting. 









​


----------



## 02powerstroke

The toys waiting.


----------



## firelwn82

So are you going to send some snow to Michigan? I think its a good idea. Don't be a snow hog, nobody like a snow hog. lol.


----------



## sbrennan007

*More Plow Trucks!*

My plow truck, just after I finished installing my plow. Our first snow of the season was on December 1st and we received 17" here at my house.

Didn't have any time for pictures though... It was a busy couple of days.


----------



## bigdaddyracing

Here is mine... she is for sale!!!!!!


----------



## Nascar24

*I Can Take The Whole Gang!*


















Just haven't had the snow to do that!
Jay


----------



## Tscape

Salt rig... That's an 8' Snoway spreader behind the wood.


----------



## Tscape

New plow truck. (I posted the old one earlier in this thread). The plow is now hooked up and ready to work, if it ever snows.


----------



## scuba875

Here is my new to me 2003 F250 with the 7.3.


----------



## scuba875

Here is one more of my truck


----------



## JET enterprises

02powerstroke;336407 said:


> The toys waiting.


tell me thats an old picture bc if it isnt where in mass are you with snow?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*My Snow Equipment*

tymusic 
Here is the fleet.... enjoy


----------



## StratfordPusher

*My Snow Equipment*

tymusic

My 1500 chev 4x4


----------



## RayGauthier

*Gauthier Driveways*









































Here are pictures of one of my trucks.
I was reading some of the posts and for phone numbers on the truck.
I have this year and because of it I am thinking of getting a 3rd truck !!
tymusic


----------



## gene gls

StratfordPusher;339319 said:


> tymusic
> Here is the fleet.... enjoy


Sweet tractor set up. What brand of plow is on it?


----------



## 02powerstroke

Yeah That is an old picture from last year, I wish it was now lol.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Leon Blade*



gene gls;339837 said:


> Sweet tractor set up. What brand of plow is on it?


Blade is a Leon grader blade, no trip, just skids to keep the blade height. 
Can apply enough down pressure to lift the front wheels
and strip packed snow and ice from asphalt. It also has float so the blade weight is the only weight applied.

With all the slack time and nice weather here we are in the process of adding 30" powered wings to each side. This will help with spillage.

Down fall of this blade if I can find one, it can move and or remove just about anything, loose asphalt, curbs, parking blocks etc...

Being a owner operator I am the only driver, I would not put this blade in the hands of an employee or sub as I would be worried about the amount of damage this unit could inflict on non move-able objects.

The blade came with the M 9000 Kubota, was used lightly to groom a horse track here in Ontario. Given a choice I would have rather had a "STORM" blade with trip etc...

Will run this until I can trade up when funds allow....

As for plowing with 4x4 Tractors, it really is the way to go if you have large enough clients to justify the large outlay
to buy outright.


----------



## WALKERS

One of ours.


----------



## WALKERS

*Side*

To bad its not covered with snow


----------



## stroker79

I am thrilled to fianlly post my truck up on this thread. I have been watching it sionce the beggining and drooling over all the awesome trucks here. well, here is mine!!


----------



## elmo1537

Northland;317358 said:


> Probably too busy working on their plows to take the dang picture...  J/K


I was gonna say it but I decided to let someone else do the honors. :yow!:


----------



## iakentdoz

My truck and plow, but need snow!


----------



## Brew

Any more pictures of Trucks with Sno-Way plows and/or Salters?

Thanks,


----------



## WALKERS

*Ford F250 Diesel*

8 Foot Boss Trip Edge


----------



## firstclasslawn

Heres mine....front pic


----------



## firstclasslawn

side pic of the truck!


----------



## firelwn82

Here is mine. I think


----------



## iakentdoz

Brew;350380 said:


> Any more pictures of Trucks with Sno-Way plows and/or Salters?
> 
> Thanks,


This was my old truck, Snoway is the only way to go with a F150 SuperCrew.


----------



## stumpslawncare




----------



## GTMS

Brand new, haven't even had it long enough to get it lettered.


----------



## Racer 28S

Here are a few.


----------



## Racer 28S

Here is another one


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

Just finished installing the boss onto the HD from the silverado HD.


----------



## chev_4x4

Anyone notice the Western/Fisher new style headlights on iakentdoz's blizzard plow. iakentdoz did you do this as a conversion on your own or did it come this way


----------



## firelwn82

It was done on his own buddy. He has a thread on here about buuilding a light tower to replace the old "weak" one. He thought it was weak I thibnk its pretty sturdy myself. Just a preference choice between us.


----------



## stumpslawncare

DAMSLandscaping;332512 said:


> Im going to take more today of my poly caster in.. i will try to post them later...


How well does that lettering hold up? Is it Vinyl


----------



## emark6

*Here's mine.*

Here it is just before our last storm.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Here's mine...payup payup


----------



## William B.

Looks good. Why are the plow and spreader for sale though?


----------



## 1lowGMC

Here is another of mine. We got just enough snow to make me put the plow on, but not enough to push around. This is realy making me upset. I just wanna push some damn snow!


----------



## stumpslawncare




----------



## 1lowGMC

I took some more today, we had a little snow drift in our back field. I couldn't resist.
I'm just itching to plow.


----------



## Rondo

*Old Ford F250 Project*

I just bought this old "79 Ford F250. It needed a ton of work. I had to put in new cab corners and fix lots of other rust. The plow is an old Western belt drive with cable controls. I rebuilt the pump motor and the control valves. All new hoses too. I still have to fix a few things. It's just an old "low buck" plow truck. All we need now is a whole bunch of snow!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Here is my 2000 Silverado during our recent snow here.


----------



## Banksy

Cool truck Rondo


----------



## MO TOYS

nice plow truck


----------



## Antnee77

thermos;354399 said:


> Here is my 2000 Silverado during our recent snow here.


Got any weight in that bed? I'd throw at least 600 lbs. back there.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

No I dont have any weight it. It is all stock, no cranks to the torsion bars or anything. My truck has the normal chevy nose dive to it, so it looks worse with the plow on. I may crank the torsions a few turns(2-4)


----------



## Jderr

they all look great but no snow


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Turfscape LLC;327444 said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!! And I'm a Ford guy.


Yeah i know, awesome! move outta the way  
wesport


----------



## Antnee77

thermos;354576 said:


> No I dont have any weight it. It is all stock, no cranks to the torsion bars or anything. My truck has the normal chevy nose dive to it, so it looks worse with the plow on. I may crank the torsions a few turns(2-4)


Forget the T-bars, rule #1 says you need proper ballast. Save the life of your front suspension and get at least 500 lbs. back there ASAP!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

06HD BOSS;335024 said:


> Thats how you do it! lol nice setup


lol Vinnie, she probably said, you couldnt have found one you liked at home depot?


----------



## f250man

*here's mine*

Here she is finally got some snow to push so I took some pics of the truck.


----------



## nhglock17

*here is mine*

here is my truck 2005 chevy 2500 hd with rhino lining, cooper m&s tires and sno way with wireles controler and down pressure feature, also roof light not showing its a sho-me led amber light with mag mount:waving:


----------



## firelwn82

Some pictures of my truck. The old Edge lightbar is gone now and updated with a 48" LED bar. I'll get some pics of that when I'm not sick as a dog.


----------



## DeereFarmer

That is one shiny truck!


----------



## firelwn82

Took the picture on the 1st of Dec. to boot. 55 friggin degrees.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## emark6

*Here is one with snow.*

This picture is from the storm we just had on Sunday morning. 1/21/07


----------



## firelwn82

I bet seeing your blade guides is a pain in th hoo haa ay?


----------



## ameyerman

nice truck. what size lift is that?


----------



## firelwn82

Hey AME get your own avatar lol. Just teasing don't pout. lol


----------



## ameyerman

firelwn82;356971 said:


> Hey AME get your own avatar lol. Just teasing don't pout. lol


i know man but i am sorry, i couldn't pass it up. gosh! lol


----------



## Rcgm

firelwn82;356971 said:


> Hey AME get your own avatar lol. Just teasing don't pout. lol


Your just jealous because he has been chatting on the computer with babes all day.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah you got me, your right. lol


----------



## ameyerman

o yea i forgot to say that. big mistake lol prsport


----------



## emark6

*3"*

The lift on the truck is a 3inch spring lift. It is pretty easy seeing the blade guides, although it is a tall truck. Those are the stock tires so it looks a little goofy until spring comes around again. Here it is in the spring time.


----------



## iakentdoz

firelwn82;355880 said:


> Some pictures of my truck. The old Edge lightbar is gone now and updated with a 48" LED bar. I'll get some pics of that when I'm not sick as a dog.


Nice looking plow and truck.


----------



## ameyerman

emark6;357330 said:


> The lift on the truck is a 3inch spring lift. It is pretty easy seeing the blade guides, although it is a tall truck. Those are the stock tires so it looks a little goofy until spring comes around again. Here it is in the spring time.


real nice rig! queation, is there a reason why you with a 3" lift than a 4'' lift. i wouldn't think that there would be a big price differnce. my buddy has a 4'' lift on his 350 but it was like it when he bought it.so i don't know how much it would cost for a lift.


----------



## BushHogBoy

11.5' of SnoWay in front of Cummins power!!! I have a Western ProFlo 2 spreader but I have it off to do some rust repair on it... Just had the hideaway strobes going, my lightbar has a problem too. Just has the leveling kit (2" coil spacers on front) with 35x12.50x17 BFG M/T's on Mickey Thompson Classic II alloys. 3 TV's, backup camera, Infinity amp, tweeters, speakers, alpine speakers, 1250W Infinity sub in dual ported box w/Rockford amp, Sirius satellite radio, and lotsa MP3 cds... I don't get too bored!!!! 
800 ft. lb. of torque and 300 hp with just the free mods, still has stock turbo and injectors. 
Gettin ready to cut the stacks down, get it cleaned up and get it lettered... 
You can see I got goin a little fast on the previous pass (in a hurry to get as much done as possible before people got there for church sunday morning) and plow started to float a little with down pressure on even.... i almost always plow with the down pressure.
















The backside of the plow showing the extension mounts (like dual receiver hitches). 








11.5' backdragging with down pressure, no backdrag edge...









Sorry no pics of Deryl's truck (my sub)...


----------



## emark6

*too high*



> Why a 3 inch lift and not 4


It was origninally supposed to only get leveled instead of lifted, but the leveling springs left the nose too high in the air, so i added a 1.5inch helper in the rear. 3inch front/ 1.5inch rear


----------



## kuryssnow5

here is one of my pics of my rig


----------



## Antnee77

kuryssnow5;358614 said:


> here is one of my pics of my rig


Very nice! Is the suspension entirely stock?


----------



## CAT 245ME

I have often wondered what it would be like to plow with a lifted truck? For those of you who have, do you find it hard to tell what you are doing when it comes to plowing, also how does the aftermarket kits hold up to the weight of a plows. I would think that with a lift that getting stuck would be a little less likely to happen. I have been wanting to do a 4" lift on my 85 chevy plow truck, any info would be great.


----------



## Antnee77

It really all depends on the lift kit. Some are built stronger than others. Usually the downfall is in the suspension being too soft (made for off-roading) so it doesn't handle the weight too well. The biggest concern with putting a lift on a plow truck, IMO, is the plow's mounting bracket being too high in the air. If you can fabricate it so it sits low enough to mount up, you're good to go.


----------



## firelwn82

So here is the truck with the new led on it. Just for you guys that thought it was to clean, this ones for you. Here are some videos of the lights on. The first is with the old Whelen Edge on it. The second is with the New Led on. Word of advice turn down the volume for the second video. I keep forgetting that the new camera has sound.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Antnee77;358795 said:


> It really all depends on the lift kit. Some are built stronger than others. Usually the downfall is in the suspension being too soft (made for off-roading) so it doesn't handle the weight too well. The biggest concern with putting a lift on a plow truck, IMO, is the plow's mounting bracket being too high in the air. If you can fabricate it so it sits low enough to mount up, you're good to go.


 I know most of the kits are labelled soft ride with the exception for Tuff Country, they do offer 2",3" and 4" H.D front leaf springs for the 73-87 GM trucks. I have seen a couple of solid axle Chevys lifted (soft ride) with plows and they didnt carry the extra weight very well.


----------



## KINNCO

*LET ER EAT*


----------



## ameyerman

the guy that i work for and plow with, has 2 lifted K-5's. both with a 4" lift. 

1991 K-5 Chevy Surb. meyer 8'
1989 K-5 Chevy Blazer meyer 7'5"

Both handle the weight fine in the front. No weight in the back of em. just two salt spreaders. and to tell you what both of em don't sit any higher than his 2001 Dodge 2500 4x4.


----------



## ameyerman

kuryssnow5;358614 said:


> here is one of my pics of my rig


really like the lights in the grill cool look! prsport


----------



## loyboy

Busy working on them. HA hA Ha ha. I know because I own one.


----------



## Antnee77

CAT 245ME;358885 said:


> I know most of the kits are labelled soft ride with the exception for Tuff Country, they do offer 2",3" and 4" H.D front leaf springs for the 73-87 GM trucks. I have seen a couple of solid axle Chevys lifted (soft ride) with plows and they didnt carry the extra weight very well.


It really sux that Chevy never made a SFA in any of their light duty trucks after 87.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Just because GM didnt offer a SFA on 88' and up trucks dosent mean you cant have one, thanks to the aftermarket you can purchase the brackets that are for the IFS trucks to install a solid axle with leaf springs, I have some 4wheel&offroad magazines that tell how to go about doing this, I have yet to own a 88 & up IFS chevy, but when I get one I will defenetly consider this swap.


----------



## firelwn82

CAT 245ME;360208 said:


> Just because GM didnt offer a SFA on 88' and up trucks dosent mean you cant have one, thanks to the aftermarket you can purchase the brackets that are for the IFS trucks to install a solid axle with leaf springs, I have some 4wheel&offroad magazines that tell how to go about doing this, I have yet to own a 88 & up IFS chevy, but when I get one I will defenetly consider this swap.


 That would be a wise choice to all chevy owners. I hate how low they sit and your right they don't carry the weight well at all. Ford has just changed from Leaf to coil spring setup. I will never own a Ford with coils. They sit so low they don't even look like a truck anymore. Only **** ride low. lol.


----------



## magnatrac

Watch what you say about ford leaf springs, they can and will sag with a blizzard. My 03 had spring replaced after the first winter. Once spring came around the truck was sitting about an 1 1/2 lower in the front. I put a 2'' skyjacker leveling kit with new leaf packs and that was showing signs of settling. I then put a 4'' procom kit on the truck and things were great( the sky jacker kit was good but I wanted a bigger truck). My 07 with coils is smaller than the 03 but it carries the weight very well. The truck rides much nicer too! It will also have a 4'' kit as soon as the snow stops flying. Leaf or coil doesn't matter to me it is the straight axle that counts!!!


----------



## Antnee77

Yeah, it'd be nice if we could all just swap out for a straight axle, but it would cost somewhere around 10 grand when you're all done with it on my truck. Not feasible right now.


----------



## William B.

CAT 245ME;360208 said:


> Just because GM didnt offer a SFA on 88' and up trucks dosent mean you cant have one, thanks to the aftermarket you can purchase the brackets that are for the IFS trucks to install a solid axle with leaf springs, I have some 4wheel&offroad magazines that tell how to go about doing this, I have yet to own a 88 & up IFS chevy, but when I get one I will defenetly consider this swap.


The problem that I see with doing the swap is that all the kits lift the truck up atleast 6inches. I havent seen a kit out there that will keep the truck at close to stock hieght.


----------



## NNJSnow

quality landscape why are you busting on these guys, you have one truck thats lettered, you always say you have a huge fleet of trucks that works across NY yet I've only seen pictures of that one silver ford you have thats lettered. Id be a bit easier on some of these guys.


----------



## Antnee77

William B.;360481 said:


> The problem that I see with doing the swap is that all the kits lift the truck up atleast 6inches. I havent seen a kit out there that will keep the truck at close to stock hieght.


You could swap for an SFA and still only raise the height of the truck by 3-4", but it would have to be custom built, and once again you arrive at the issue of cost. This is likely to cost you well over 10 grand. Not worth it, IMO. Either buy and old pre 88 GM truck, buy a Ford or Dodge with a SFA, or wait until GM finally offers coil springs in their HD trucks.


----------



## tjlands

Finally got to plow in NJ. I guess it was good luck putting some of the plows on two days early. 
3"-4" fell throughout my area Sunday into Monday...thank god!


----------



## tjlands

Nothing better than white GMCs to plow snow...even though I do have
a couple of (cough)...fords.


----------



## tjlands

snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## NNJSnow

you would think that North Jersey would be the first to get a significant snow, DAM thats awesome, plowable event...still waiting


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Sciticofarms;327416 said:


> View attachment 18421
> All I need now is some snow!


Holy Sh*t!!!!...That truck is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

carcrz;330387 said:


> Here's my truck - all cleaned up after the last storm


Is that spreader mouted on the tailgate and bumper???.....does'nt that scratch your tailgate's paint??


----------



## mkwl

tjlands;361245 said:


> snow!!!!!!!!


:crying: Man you're lucky, we got NOTHING here in Northern, NJ :crying: :angry:


----------



## tjlands

mkwl;361314 said:


> :crying: Man you're lucky, we got NOTHING here in Northern, NJ :crying: :angry:


Looks like you will get some snow by Friday.. looks like rain for me


----------



## MnM

finally got a plowable event here in central NJ. 3" in Shrewsbury and about 1.5" in Holmdel. Plowed all three complexs and Salted as well


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Your lucky, there was only an inch anywhere under Heightstown, NJ:crying:


----------



## Reddiesel1

*Snowless Storm*

Some pics before the 3" on 2-2-07:redbounce :redbounce :redbounce 
http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e90/Reddiesel1/Snowless Storm/

See last years pics at:
http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e90/Reddiesel1/Storm Carson/


----------

